

Spinning Paul via the Vine - giologist
http://spinningpaul.herokuapp.com/
My friend Paul made a vine earlier, and it was so awesome I made this. Now it's double awesome.
======
badkangaroo
Can someone please just make a vine to animated gif converter. new meme needs
to be new meme.

